# driving on an expired drivers licence



## terrysgirl33 (20 Dec 2008)

I was trying to find out if you can drive on an expired drivers licence (one month out of date).  The insurance still covers this driver, but he has been out of the country so hasn't gotten around to renewing his licence yet.  I couldn't find the info on citizens information.ie


----------



## mathepac (20 Dec 2008)

The insurance cannot cover this driver as the minimum requirement is a current valid licence or learner's permit. It is a motoring offence to drive without a current licence and a driver is meant to carry a licence at all times while driving.

BTW he cannot supervise a learner's permit holder for the same reason.


----------



## Padraigb (20 Dec 2008)

mathepac said:


> The insurance cannot cover this driver as the minimum requirement is a current valid licence or learner's permit. It is a motoring offence to drive without a current licence and a driver is meant to carry a licence at all times while driving.
> 
> BTW he cannot supervise a learner's permit holder for the same reason.



Motor insurance _can_ cover a driver without a valid licence (_can_ does not mean _will_: it is a point to check with the insurer).

Yes, it is an offence to drive without a current licence. There is a greater chance of lenient treatment if it is a matter of the licence being expired than if the driver never had one. 

I speak from experience: it happened me, the insurance was valid; the guard (who seemed grumpy) prosecuted, and I paid a £1.00 fine.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (20 Dec 2008)

Thanks, he has checked with the insurance company already, but will have to wait for the motor tax office on Monday.


----------



## deadwood (21 Dec 2008)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Thanks, he has checked with the insurance company already, but will have to wait for the motor tax office on Monday.


 They'll usually renew your expired licence without any hoohaa if it hasn't lapsed for too long.


----------



## jhegarty (21 Dec 2008)

Most insurance companies will cover you once your not disqualified, and have had a license at some stage.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (22 Dec 2008)

Arrgghhh.  Turns out you have to renew it in the same area it was originally issued in, I assume the same local authority area?  Anyway, if you got your licence in Dublin, you cannot renew it in Kilarney...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Dec 2008)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Arrgghhh.  Turns out you have to renew it in the same area it was originally issued in, I assume the same local authority area?  Anyway, if you got your licence in Dublin, you cannot renew it in Kilarney...



Ridiculous ..... what a country we live in!


----------



## jhegarty (23 Dec 2008)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Arrgghhh.  Turns out you have to renew it in the same area it was originally issued in, I assume the same local authority area?  Anyway, if you got your licence in Dublin, you cannot renew it in Kilarney...



I renewed a license, issued in Waterford, in cork without an issue.


----------

